# 20 gallon long



## Coco4pr3z1 (Mar 26, 2018)

Eco Complete on top of potting soil. Current Satellite plus, 50 watt heater and a Marineland HoB w/ a bio-wheel. Tank has been planted about two weeks now. Started as a low tech plan but co2 is on the the way....

Red Marble sword, crypt undulata, DHG, java moss, java fern, rotola indicia, moneywort, and some hygrophila angustifolia that'll make its way to a 60 gallon sooner or later. 

10 Silvertip Tetras and a pair of GBR's


----------

